# Rubrikat > Pyetni psikologun >  Histori personale

## adela 16

mendova te hapja kte teme sepse cdo njeri prej nesh ka nevoj per nje person me te cilin mund te hapet. ne jemi bere nje familje e madhe dhe kemi mare mendimet e njeri tjetrit. ketu mund te shkruajme historite tona personale duke kerkuar ndimen dhe keshillen e njeri tjetrit.
Kjo eshte historia e nje mikes time.
dikush  kishte rene tel dhe ajo i drg zile per ta pyetur kush eshte. ai ishte nje djal nga lezha,i sjellshem dhe qe ne takimin e pare i propozoi per fejese. u cudita nga ky lajm. me von u kujtuam per ishin e saj i cili ishte serisht nga lezha. dhe menduam se mos ishte ndonjeloj e tij ose shokeve te tij.pasi shpesh here pas ndorjes e provokonin. ne i thame se eshte e fejuar. kur i rthae djalit qe e tel N nqs ishte shoku i T,ai u nxeh dhe filloi te bertiste, njeri nga shoket e T tha qe ai ishte i martuar, kur ia thame dhe kto gjera ai u terbua dhe filloi te kundershtonte me force. ai eshte i fixuar pas ksaj dhedo qe te martohet me te. por nuk e dime nqs duhet ta besojme po jo. do te donim te diim mendimin tuaj se cfare te bejme.ajo eshte 20 j ndersa ai 30. 
flmn  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Blue_sky

Pupupupupu, qe 15 vjece kjo merret me historira te tilla. Merru t'keqen me shkollen e leri punet boshe. Une ne moshen tende s'dija as qe egzistonin meshkujt ne kete univers.  :ngerdheshje: 

Edhe ato lezhianet kane gjetur me ke te tallin prapanicen perderisa ju gati i besoni. Bravo iu qofte.

----------


## [Perla]

Ne fakt Blue ka te drejte.

Lojerave telefonike nuk jane per tu besuar, pasi te duash aq sa per ti propozuar fejese apo martese duhet nje kohe e gjate qe ta njohesh e prap se prap nuk te mbushet mendja.
Do thoja KUJDES mos qellimet e ketij personi jane te tjera.

Ne moshen tuaj primarja eshte realizimi i vetvetes, te tjerat vijne me pas me kohen. Mos nxitoni te beni hapa te pamatur qe me pas mund te pendoheni , si shenje papjekurie.

Shpresoj te beni zgjedhjen e duhur.

----------


## pseudo

shikoni mesimet vajza

----------


## DI_ANA

Adela16....

I ke hyre pak me koke shume shpejt ketyre "vrasjeve te trurit"!
Nuk mund te te ndihmoj as une te kjo teme,pasi te me falesh por eshte per moshe adoleshentesh dhe vetem nje nga ata mund te te pergjigjet.
Si me e madhe qe jam do te te keshilloja te mesoje mire dhe meqe the qe shkruan liber dhe poezi pse jo te mos i vesh ketu qe ti lexojme dhe ne!
Do te ndiheshe me mire me to!

Gjithe te mirat

----------


## mia@

> mendova te hapja kte teme sepse cdo njeri prej nesh ka nevoj per nje person me te cilin mund te hapet. ne jemi bere nje familje e madhe dhe kemi mare mendimet e njeri tjetrit. ketu mund te shkruajme historite tona personale duke kerkuar ndimen dhe keshillen e njeri tjetrit.
> Kjo eshte historia e nje mikes time.
> dikush  kishte rene tel dhe ajo i drg zile per ta pyetur kush eshte. ai ishte nje djal nga lezha,i sjellshem dhe qe ne takimin e pare i propozoi per fejese. u cudita nga ky lajm. me von u kujtuam per ishin e saj i cili ishte serisht nga lezha. dhe menduam se mos ishte ndonjeloj e tij ose shokeve te tij.pasi shpesh here pas ndorjes e provokonin. ne i thame se eshte e fejuar. kur i rthae djalit qe e tel N nqs ishte shoku i T,ai u nxeh dhe filloi te bertiste, njeri nga shoket e T tha qe ai ishte i martuar, kur ia thame dhe kto gjera ai u terbua dhe filloi te kundershtonte me force. ai eshte i fixuar pas ksaj dhedo qe te martohet me te. por nuk e dime nqs duhet ta besojme po jo. do te donim te diim mendimin tuaj se cfare te bejme.ajo eshte 20 j ndersa ai 30. 
> flmn


Ti je e vogel ,por asaj shoqes tende nuk i falen keto budalleqe.Si mund te besosh  nje djale ,qe me heren e pare pa te njohur fare te te propozoj dhe aq me shume te bertasi e ulerasi .Kete quani ju fiksim dashurie?!Mua me duket shume i rrezikshem dhe nuk do t'ja ngrija me tel,mundesisht do te nderroja numrin e tel.Mos luani me zjarrin moj goca ,se do digjeni keq.

----------


## Nyx

Ama per liber qenka puna, lol cdo fjale e imja mban te drejten e copy right, kshuqe mos beni gaf ta pervetsoni se u piu e zeza :perqeshje: 
Elsa e thash un dhe per Adelen ketu dhe per te gjithe ata qe kan vesh ta degjojne eshte shprehja po qe nuk vlen per tu then ketu, pra e thash per ata qe kan sy ta lexojne perfshi edhe ^Angel^ :buzeqeshje:

----------


## [Perla]

> Ama per liber qenka puna, lol cdo fjale e imja mban te drejten e copy right, kshuqe mos beni gaf ta pervetsoni se u piu e zeza
> Elsa e thash un dhe per Adelen ketu dhe per te gjithe ata qe kan vesh ta degjojne eshte shprehja po qe nuk vlen per tu then ketu, pra e thash per ata qe kan sy ta lexojne perfshi edhe ^Angel^


Sorry po chit chat.

Ca keni me bishen time ju te dyja , mos keni bere fjale  :ngerdheshje:  se vajta e kapa per flokesh :P


Ps. Mos ju duket çudi goca, ka shume injoranter apo manjaker qe merrem me kesisoj gjerash dhe shkaterrojne jetet e femrave qe  ne momente te tilla nqs i pyet FLUTURON GOMARI ? TE PRGJ FLUTURONNNNNNNNNNNNNNN se aq iu punon mendja . Dashuri ma nje te folur ne telefon apo me nje kafe nuk existon mundesia minimale qe te linde. Kjo eshte absurditet. 

Une do te keshilloja te nderronte numer dhe te vazhdonte jeten e saj. Kam pershtypjen se do te behet tip 0900 ai nr.

----------


## alda09

Dikush me larte thote qe je e vogel por ka vajza qe 20 vjec kane krijuar familje,i lini keto budallalliqe se pastaj thoni jo me la e jo si te hakmerem.hapni syte dhe mos u genjeni nga skenat e xhelozis qe bejne ujrit pleq,se jane taktika per tu futur ne krevat se lidhjet serioze fillojn me te tjera hapa.

----------


## Rudi_83

> mendova te hapja kte teme sepse cdo njeri prej nesh ka nevoj per nje person me te cilin mund te hapet. ne jemi bere nje familje e madhe dhe kemi mare mendimet e njeri tjetrit. ketu mund te shkruajme historite tona personale duke kerkuar ndimen dhe keshillen e njeri tjetrit.
> Kjo eshte historia e nje mikes time.
> dikush  kishte rene tel dhe ajo i drg zile per ta pyetur kush eshte. ai ishte nje djal nga lezha,i sjellshem dhe qe ne takimin e pare i propozoi per fejese. u cudita nga ky lajm. me von u kujtuam per ishin e saj i cili ishte serisht nga lezha. dhe menduam se mos ishte ndonjeloj e tij ose shokeve te tij.pasi shpesh here pas ndorjes e provokonin. ne i thame se eshte e fejuar. kur i rthae djalit qe e tel N nqs ishte shoku i T,ai u nxeh dhe filloi te bertiste, njeri nga shoket e T tha qe ai ishte i martuar, kur ia thame dhe kto gjera ai u terbua dhe filloi te kundershtonte me force. ai eshte i fixuar pas ksaj dhedo qe te martohet me te. por nuk e dime nqs duhet ta besojme po jo. do te donim te diim mendimin tuaj se cfare te bejme.ajo eshte 20 j ndersa ai 30. 
> flmn



Edhe une si shume te tjere ketu mendoj se ti Adela ju ke hyre halleve heret, gjithsesi eshte per tu vleresuar dhe sinqeriteti yt qe do te ndihmosh edhe shoqet. Qe te japesh nje pergjigje te drejte dhe te duhur ne lidhje me kete ti je e vogel dhe smund te te vesh faj nese beson dhe ca gjera qe sduhet. Po sinqerisht qe ajo shoqja jote eshte ne gjendje te ndaj te miren nga e keqja ne moshen 20 vjecare. Gjithsesi mendimi im eshte qe absolutisht mos ti besoj nje mashkulli te tille. 

Ceshte ky muhabet? Te propozoje per fejese qe ne takimin e pare!! Jo vetem qe ai po tallet me te, por edhe sikur ta kete me te vertet si mund te lidhesh jeten me dike qe e njeh aq pak dhe mbi te gjitha qe menyra e njohjes le shume per te desheruar? Pastaj ajo shoqja jote e ka patur nje nga lezha, pse do te mbetet ne Lezhe prape? Nga inati tij e? Pastaj si mund ti besosh atij qe nxehet pa patur arsye dhe mbi te gjitha qe ska asnje te drejte mbi shoqen tende?
E mira e te mirave goca eshte tju futeni mesime dhe ti vleresoni gjerat rreth e qark jush. Lumturia nuk eshte vetem te jesh e lidhur dhe asgje tjeter. Sigurisht qe jane gjeja me e bukur kur jane ne jeten tende e te bejne te lumtur dihet ajo, ama kur ti vije momenti dhe jo ti besh gjerat me zor. 
Te perfundosh e lidhur rastesisht i bie kesaj qe po i ndodh shoqes tende!!

----------


## Blue_sky

> Dikush me larte thote qe je e vogel por ka vajza qe 20 vjec kane krijuar familje,i lini keto budallalliqe se pastaj thoni jo me la e jo si te hakmerem.hapni syte dhe mos u genjeni nga skenat e xhelozis qe bejne ujrit pleq,se jane taktika per tu futur ne krevat se lidhjet serioze fillojn me te tjera hapa.


Ne s'po flasim per ato qe kane si qellim te vetem pjelljen dhe shtimin e rraces ne jete. Ne po flasim per ato femra normale qe studiojne njehere, krijojne nje baze te forte financiare per te mundur te perballojne jeten bashkeshortore DHE te kujdesen per nje qenie tjeter, e qe pastaj(mbas ca konsiderimeve te hollesishme) martohen.
Po hajt se iu eshte mesuar shpina femrave shqipetare qe te zhdepen ne dhune nga i shoqi e prape te detyrohen te rrine ne martese ngaqe s'kane shkolle e mundesira dhe financiare per nje jete tjeter.

----------


## Nyx

Adela tani e kemi parasysh ne qe ti je adoleshente akoma, ose si i thon ndryshe ne fazen e shkarjes totale, po te pakten bej kujdes ti per veten tende, se sado te lexosh nga ne apo te degjosh nga te tjere je ti ajo qe vendos dhe ti ajo qe ke dhe mban pergjegjesine e vendimeve te tua ... jeta nuk eshte gjithmon ngjyre roze :shkelje syri:

----------


## Clauss

> mendova te hapja kte teme sepse cdo njeri prej nesh ka nevoj per nje person me te cilin mund te hapet. ne jemi bere nje familje e madhe dhe kemi mare mendimet e njeri tjetrit. ketu mund te shkruajme historite tona personale duke kerkuar ndimen dhe keshillen e njeri tjetrit.
> Kjo eshte historia e nje mikes time.
> dikush  kishte rene tel dhe ajo i drg zile per ta pyetur kush eshte. ai ishte nje djal nga lezha,i sjellshem dhe qe ne takimin e pare i propozoi per fejese. u cudita nga ky lajm. me von u kujtuam per ishin e saj i cili ishte serisht nga lezha. dhe menduam se mos ishte ndonjeloj e tij ose shokeve te tij.pasi shpesh here pas ndorjes e provokonin. ne i thame se eshte e fejuar. kur i rthae djalit qe e tel N nqs ishte shoku i T,ai u nxeh dhe filloi te bertiste, njeri nga shoket e T tha qe ai ishte i martuar, kur ia thame dhe kto gjera ai u terbua dhe filloi te kundershtonte me force. ai eshte i fixuar pas ksaj dhedo qe te martohet me te. por nuk e dime nqs duhet ta besojme po jo. do te donim te diim mendimin tuaj se cfare te bejme.ajo eshte 20 j ndersa ai 30. 
> flmn


besojini.

moderatori duhet te pastroje temen nga shkrimet puritano pordhace. qellimi i temes eshte te keshillojme Adelen nese do beep apo jo me ate lezhjanin jo ti shesim dengela e diploma. ofroni zgjidhje konkrete per problemin ne fjale mos valevisni diplomat. Adela, dhe njehere, besoji.

----------


## zari

O Zot,jane mbledhur ca shtriga ketu e bejne gekgek kot e i futin friken vajzes, Jo je e vogel, jo mbaro shkollen, gjej nje pune, be ca lek, bli nje x5 prit sa te rregullohen dritat e uji e pastaj dashurohu. Ca keni o njerez pupupupu, adela mos e vrit trurin hic, dashurohu zhgenjehu dashuro prape, mos ki frike nga jeta me nje llaf, si do njeri frikacaket. Mos be si ca ketu qe planifikokan te bien ne dashuri diten qe u mbaron sezoni provimeve. Jini pak spontane o njerez se skeni me vdek. Ajo shoqja jote ne rast se ndihet mire me ate cunin le ta vazhdoje lidhjen, syte ne balle i ka ajo te shohi e te beje.

----------


## mia@

> O Zot,jane mbledhur ca shtriga ketu e bejne gekgek kot e i futin friken vajzes, Jo je e vogel, jo mbaro shkollen, gjej nje pune, be ca lek, bli nje x5 prit sa te rregullohen dritat e uji e pastaj dashurohu. Ca keni o njerez pupupupu, adela mos e vrit trurin hic, dashurohu zhgenjehu dashuro prape, mos ki frike nga jeta me nje llaf, si do njeri frikacaket. Mos be si ca ketu qe planifikokan te bien ne dashuri diten qe u mbaron sezoni provimeve. Jini pak spontane o njerez se skeni me vdek. Ajo shoqja jote ne rast se ndihet mire me ate cunin le ta vazhdoje lidhjen, syte ne balle i ka ajo te shohi e te beje.




Avash ti avash se keshilla po i japim nuk po e vrasim.Do t'ia jepje keto keshilla qe ke shkruar motres tende po te ishte ne moshen e saj?Se besoj.

----------


## Lenc Bukuroshi

O Adela...pa e njohur te pakten nja 6 muaj s'ka pse fejohet...jo me pas paragjykime as dyshime te kota...po nje njohje paraprake duhet gjithsesi.Nje qe te propozon qe takimin e pare me u feju...: Me shume mundesi eshte ne astinence (ka vite pa bere seks)...

----------


## J@mes

Do ju lutesha, pavaresisht se si mund t'ju duket tema te perpiqeni ne shkrimet tuaja te sillni mendimin, keshillen tuaj pa kaluar ne ofendime.

adela 16 fakti qe ti merakosesh per gjera te tilla nuk eshte gje e keqe. Shoqja jote apo cilado qofte ajo nuk eshte aspak ne rrugen e duhur. Papjekuria nuk ka moshe. 
Telefoni apo cel. ne doren tende apo shoqes tende eshte dhe do te jete shkaku i shume problemeve te metejshme, per te cilat ndoshta nje dite do te pendoheni shume.
Pavaresisht eksperiencave te kaluara qe ka patur, shoqja juaj nuk eshte akoma e afte te kuptoj e te perzgjedh te miren nga e keqja.
Kurioziteti i tepert i shoqeruar me papjekuri do ti kushtoj shume asaj nese nuk ndalon se bashku me ty se menduari per te tilla lidhje, te cilat jo vetem nuk jane te shendosha por do te vazhdojne t'ju krijojne çarje ne formimin e personalitetit tuaj, e me vone ne krijimin e nje lidhje serioze, realisht te shendoshe.
Prandaj une ju keshilloj te qendroni larg ketyre ngacmimeve.

----------

